# Bloat surgery problem



## Thomas Lasko (Feb 23, 2010)

My GSD bloated last Friday night and had emergency surgery. Big problem is My " Kirby" has a really sore throat which I believe is from being tubed. Kirby clearly has a hard time trying to swallow even the smallest of minced ground up food and can barely muster up a bark. since last Friday he has drank water and barely eaten. the Vet has him on Carafate for the sore throat with chicken soup ( broth ) next to His water bowl which He has not touched . 
I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions ?? Thanks, tom


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Have you had him back to have the throat checked for possible damage? 

Maybe the med you are putting in the water is unappealing....have you tried just boiling skinless chicken and feeding that water? If you are using the bullion or canned stock, it may be a bit too salty.....

You can also boil long cook rice until it is mush....use more water than what is called for to do this, and mix that with the baited water.....


----------



## Alan Fielding (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello Thomas- one my dogs bloated a couple of months ago and he did not start eating until about a week after surgery. The vet gave me special food to feed him after the surgery which he probably would not have eaten under any circumstances anyway .Instead- I started him up on boiled chicken breast chopped very fine and started to add his regular food.I assume that the throat has been checked by the vet to rule out any serious problem there. My dog did lose about 12 lbs during his recuperation.


----------

